# Where do you store your bulk salt?



## donleybrent

I have no choice but to do bulk salt this year and I have buildings I can put it in but they all also store equipment and toys. If I store salt in the buildings is it going to rust everything around inside? I am thinking about buying some old 20' boxes off old box trucks and keeping it in there. I only need about 1500#s at a time. Please let me know your past experience. Thanks


----------



## Advantage

Are you saying you only need to store 1500 pounds at a time or that you apply 1500 pounds per event? That is very little salt and won't take up much space at all.


----------



## donleybrent

I apply anywhere from 1000 to 1500#'s per event. I would go get the salt myself with my short double so I need to store about 30 ton of salt.


----------



## EIB

I store 24 ton outside under a tarp


----------



## flykelley

I started the year with 40 tons outside under a tarp, what a pain in the ass the tarp is. Next year its going in a Sea container, not sure if Im buying a 20 ft or a 40 ft.

Mike


----------



## leigh

We keep 20 - 30 tons inside the shop. Been doing this for several years now and there are no downsides. Nice to load trucks inside . Only takes up one parking space.


----------



## paponte

We keep our salt outside. We try to keep a tarp on it, but as others have said it can be a pita. As long as you mix the pile before loading it we have never had a problem with it freezing. I would like to put up a clearspan building next season, already got s quote of about $4500. We typically store 100 tons at a time.


----------



## donleybrent

I don't want to store it outside. I was just wondering if I store it inside it will rust everything around


----------



## Kubota 8540

In my experience, if your salt is put inside with a high moisture content in the salt, yes it will rust surrounding items. If the building has heat in it, it will be worse. Years ago, I put salt in my salt shed, unheated building, with overhead doors with extension springs on the door and they rusted completely thru in 2 winters and broke. Since putting sliding doors, no problems.


----------



## leigh

donleybrent;1159018 said:


> I don't want to store it outside. I was just wondering if I store it inside it will rust everything around


Haven't noticed anything rusting out so far except a little rust on one electric outlet.
I wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## bluejlandscaper

I used to store bulk salt in an unheated garage on one of my properties. I always kept it covered even though it was inside. Never had a problem with corrosion even with storing a couple tons over the summer. I would start out with about 10 ton in storage. When it got to about 2 ton left I would resupply another 10 ton. worked out fine for me for over 10 years. Don't have the account for salting any more. Th account a non-profit organization can't pay for salting any more. I just do the plowing now. They don't worry about ice control any more!


----------



## White Gardens

Guys around here are using Mafia blocks from concrete plants to build a bunker and then putting a hoop hut over the top.

The key is to build the bunker so that it's blocking the majority of the wind/snow/and rain.


----------



## fargosnowpro

We built plywood "bins" out of 3/4" green inside our heated shop, one for sand/salt mix and one for pure salt. Added a few dock fans to the wall to keep air circulating around the piles and we make sure to roll them around a bit to keep things from clumping.


----------



## pvtben121

paponte;1159006 said:


> We keep our salt outside. We try to keep a tarp on it, but as others have said it can be a pita. As long as you mix the pile before loading it we have never had a problem with it freezing. I would like to put up a clearspan building next season, already got s quote of about $4500. We typically store 100 tons at a time.


just ordered mine the other day. It is 26w x 12h x24l im hoping to get 80 tons under it.
i got 2 high mafia blocks and we bought the back kit for it with shipping and all it was 3,800 i will post pics soon as i can but they said we wont get it till after christmas

bu tarps suck and everytime we would lift it of the snow falls right in the salt and there 150 bucks a pop so why not go with a clearspan for 15 yrs u cant beat it


----------



## donleybrent

Cool thanks guys.


----------



## Brian Young

We rented a 20ft sea container this year to keep some salt on site. So far its been great, no tarps, no freezing issues and its secure. I can only get about 22-25 tons in there at a time but that lasts us about 4-6 events.


----------



## Mick76

Brian Young;1159873 said:


> I can only get about 22-25 tons in there at a time but that lasts us about 4-6 events.


Only 22-25? You need some practice!.....:laughing:


----------



## Brian Young

Mick76;1159933 said:


> Only 22-25? You need some practice!.....:laughing:


What?????? I stacked as high as I could but the arms of the skid keep hitting the top of the container. Please, let me know if there are any tips. I've tried just about everything I know to stack it higher but both times they delivered 22.5 tons and its all I can do to get it all in there. It kind of works out tho, the dump truck can only haul about 22 tons and again, thats about all I can fit so 1 trip for the dump and 1 time down there to load it into the container and nothing left outside.


----------



## Mick76

Brian Young;1160009 said:


> What?????? I stacked as high as I could but the arms of the skid keep hitting the top of the container. Please, let me know if there are any tips. I've tried just about everything I know to stack it higher but both times they delivered 22.5 tons and its all I can do to get it all in there. It kind of works out tho, the dump truck can only haul about 22 tons and again, thats about all I can fit so 1 trip for the dump and 1 time down there to load it into the container and nothing left outside.


I fit 32 ton in mine... I had a 33 ton trailer load dumped and I put it in the container with my skid... the key it to get as much in and as tall as you can in the back... you'll never get it to the top (my skid arms hit a few times also) but try pushing and lifting some of the pile once you get some in there......it should stack pretty well.... then once you don't think you have anymore room because all that salt slide down towards the doors... get and cut some 2x10s or 2x12 and put them in the grooves of the doorway... you can put 4 or so
2x12 and that alone creates alot of additional space to put the salt.....Thumbs Up

HIH


----------



## Brian Young

Mick76;1160020 said:


> I fit 32 ton in mine... I had a 33 ton trailer load dumped and I put it in the container with my skid... the key it to get as much in and as tall as you can in the back... you'll never get it to the top (my skid arms hit a few times also) but try pushing and lifting some of the pile once you get some in there......it should stack pretty well.... then once you don't think you have anymore room because all that salt slide down towards the doors... get and cut some 2x10s or 2x12 and put them in the grooves of the doorway... you can put 4 or so
> 2x12 and that alone creates alot of additional space to put the salt.....Thumbs Up
> 
> HIH


32 tons? well Mike your just an animal! LOL. I thought of using boards for the ends but haven't had time yet. Thats what I do, as I get a small amount in the back I keep pushing it up as far and high as I can. Its a little more than 3/4 full height wise and spilling out the doors. There was about 3 tons left the last time I filled it so yeah, about 25 tons or so. My skid steer is delicate I guess,lol.


----------



## paponte

pvtben121;1159726 said:


> just ordered mine the other day. It is 26w x 12h x24l im hoping to get 80 tons under it.
> i got 2 high mafia blocks and we bought the back kit for it with shipping and all it was 3,800 i will post pics soon as i can but they said we wont get it till after christmas
> 
> bu tarps suck and everytime we would lift it of the snow falls right in the salt and there 150 bucks a pop so why not go with a clearspan for 15 yrs u cant beat it


We are three tall on the blocks, but same dimensions. I was quoted on the same size enclosure but I added the additional trussing for snow load, back wall with trussing and vent. I also added the 12" clear plastic "curtains" that hang down on the front, like you would see in industrial walk in refrigerators to keep the elements out.


----------



## pvtben121

paponte;1160057 said:


> We are three tall on the blocks, but same dimensions. I was quoted on the same size enclosure but I added the additional trussing for snow load, back wall with trussing and vent. I also added the 12" clear plastic "curtains" that hang down on the front, like you would see in industrial walk in refrigerators to keep the elements out.


thats a good idea with the clear plastic in the front 
i asked the sales rep about snow staying on it and she said we would be ok witout the extra supports cuse the poles are only 4 ft apart let's hope so 
we got a back wall also but no vent


----------



## absolutely

We have bought a 40' shipping container. Holds 50 ton or more. Works great. Bought used and delivered for $1800. Rented before for $1100 for the season. So the purchase was a no brainer!


----------



## dmontgomery

I bought a 20' container.......I have 20 tons on hand....but I could easily get 35 in it. Salt is delivered by a stone slinger.......and shot into the container


----------



## White Gardens

Question to the guys using the shipping containers....?

How well do they hold up to the salt? Basically how long do they last?


----------



## dmontgomery

mine is new to me this year. I read alot of guys saying rust really was not a big problem,,,,,


----------



## absolutely

One local company has had his for ten years and hasn't had any spots rust through yet. If it does, just weld some patches. Very happy with how they work. Only down fall is if the salter is half full you can't fill up just the corner of the bucket. Just takes a little longer.


----------



## TPC Services

We keep ours out doors in a temp site building 16'x12'x 8' should have made it 16' x16' instead was just a smidge to small for 75 tons.


----------



## forestfireguy

We use Mafia Block bins with tarps to cover at 3 locations, our home base has a Clearspan Structure which is AWESOME>...


----------



## forestfireguy

We use Mafia Block bins with tarps to cover at 3 locations, our home base has a Clearspan Structure which is AWESOME>...


----------



## forestfireguy

TPC,

I'm not trying to knock your method, but that looks awfully rickety to store 75 tons of salt. How long have you been using this method?


----------



## snocrete

forestfireguy;1184434 said:


> TPC,
> 
> I'm not trying to knock your method, but that looks awfully rickety to store 75 tons of salt. How long have you been using this method?


and more expensive. I can get mafia blocks to build that size bin for a fraction of what all that lumber cost....and have them stacked with my SS in a matter of minutes. I am curious as to why you are using this method also, TPC?

We store about 75 ton on one of the jobs that has a salt bin, I have a buddy that has some salt stored at his shop, about 6 or 7 pallets of bagged material in my shop, and 20+ pallets in a mini storage unit. Currently looking at a piece of property to buy...I would like to build a salt bin (about 100ton capacity) on it for next year if things work out.


----------



## TPC Services

snocrete;1184516 said:


> and more expensive. I can get mafia blocks to build that size bin for a fraction of what all that lumber cost....and have them stacked with my SS in a matter of minutes. I am curious as to why you are using this method also, TPC?
> 
> We store about 75 ton on one of the jobs that has a salt bin, I have a buddy that has some salt stored at his shop, about 6 or 7 pallets of bagged material in my shop, and 20+ pallets in a mini storage unit. Currently looking at a piece of property to buy...I would like to build a salt bin (about 100ton capacity) on it for next year if things work out.


Really!!! wow good for you what you want a pat on the back!! I'm just not going to get in the conversation with you on cost and time to buid that building !!! I'll take a picture of the reciept an you tell me whats cheaper!! Everyone has their own way they do things an thats all I' ll will comment on this with you bud !! He wanted to know where an how people store thier bulk salt We Have done this for 5 years now works just fine the salt stays nice an dry inside. maybe one of these days I 'll be great like you!!!

*forestfireguy* Not to start a fight with you, but you must have never stick framed a building before. For one you are seeing some straps in one picture holding up the wall those are now gone, They help support the wall up tell we got some kicker braces up to hold the back wall up. For your *rickety *comment I don't know whats so rickety about 2x4 walls that are built on 12" spacing an 1/2 Plywood backing!! all the walls are anchor with 3/4"x6" anchor wedges about every 3' a part. if anything I might have just a few to many but I would rather have to many braces so the walls don't blow out then not enough. We can put that up with 3 guys in about 3 hrs and about 1 1/2 hrs to tear down I pre built the walls an hauled them out on the trailer prior to setting them.


----------



## Westhardt Corp.

That was a very passionate response.

As long as it works for you, that's all that matters. I do know, however, that I personally knocked over a very similarly built bin with one 24 ton load. I told the guy "How about I pull up a bit and you can push it back? It comes outta here like a rocket..." He insisted...oops. The whole thing flipped up and became wooden "U" with salt covering the bottom (aka: back wall).

Now, in fairness, IDK how/if they had it secured to the ground, but as a result I generally put material in front of wooden enclosures and let the client stack it, They're not too common around here, but one of our stone clients has a wooden bin that is built like a tank, just a little short. It's held up for years, but it has pilings into the ground on three side, and it's 2 x 8 construction, not your typical stud/wall.


----------



## snocrete

TPC Services;1184669 said:


> Really!!! wow good for you what you want a pat on the back!! *Sure, thanks* I'm just not going to get in the conversation with you on cost and time to buid that building !!!*Thats fine...cause I already know* I'll take a picture of the reciept an you tell me whats cheaper!! *No need, read above* Everyone has their own way they do things an thats all I' ll will comment on this with you bud !! *I'll agree with that "Bud"* He wanted to know where an how people store thier bulk salt We Have done this for 5 years now works just fine the salt stays nice an dry inside. maybe one of these days I 'll be great like you!!!*Probably not, but its a good goal for you to set.*
> 
> .


I wasnt critisizing you...just commenting. You took it the wrong way. But since you reacted like that you can suck my nutz. :waving:


----------



## Westhardt Corp.

...


----------



## cretebaby

Can't ya just feel the love? :laughing:


----------



## snocrete

cretebaby;1184766 said:


> Can't ya just feel the love? :laughing:


Yes..... and I thought my comment was quite reserved. happy happy joy joy.


----------



## jomama45

Westhardt Corp.;1184691 said:


> That was a very passionate response.
> 
> .





snocrete;1184707 said:


> But since you reacted like that you can suck my nutz.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TPC Services

snocrete;1184707 said:


> I wasnt critisizing you...just commenting. You took it the wrong way. But since you reacted like that you can suck my nutz. :waving:


 wow an how old are you like 19 wow way to be a grown up !! nope did nt take it the wrong way you bashed how we build it and then you tried to tell me you could build that faster an cheaper REALLY just to get to 16'x12'x6' would take 28 blocks at $35 a block not trucked in or out so total of $ 980 just in block an I 'm still not at 8' then I would have to pay to have them stored some where when I'm done. You are the one that came off all mighty not me. I just called your smart but un wise comments on costs and speed of the building of it!! an with that reply just now makes me really know what type of person you are sir!! a child!!!

*Westhardt Corp* I not always perfect as you know on that other posting but I'am very passionate. espcially when someone wants to knock how someone else does something just becasue it's not the norm then to tell me they can do it cheaper an faster an that s how it should be done an act like they are all mighty god about it. I believe all the orginally poster wanted to know is how some of us store it. Like you said if it works don't knock it. is it diferant YES but does it serve its needs Yes. We had the walls blow out a little last year when we where stacking it in there with a 980H Cat Because I did'nt brace it good enough. althought I have all the faith in the world with my framing skills I still would'nt allow you to dump it right off in there. that guy that allowed you to dump right in there was wishing he didn't after the fact now I bet. We have them dump out front then have a loader stack it back in there. I tear it down every year, ya I know its kind of a waste but tell I find a bigger place it will have to do.It only cost about $276 to build it. I think its better then just letting it lay on the ground an just throwing a tarp over it. but thats my 2 cents an if some of the guys on here do that way I not going to be the first one on there crap about YOU NEED TO DO IT THIS WAY!!! there may be a reason why they did it that way.


----------



## TPC Services

snocrete;1184773 said:


> Yes..... and I thought my comment was quite reserved. happy happy joy joy.


 your really bigon the internet are'nt you woopiee an this is all just a joke because you think your so much better then everone else . Really!! An Cretebaby your welcome on the info on other contacts on bulk!! tried asking you twice now if that work out or not. to many children on this frigging site that think they are gods greatest gift to snow removal on here for me anymore!!!


----------



## Grassman09

How are you supporting underneath the tarp? To stop the snow load from caving it in or those winter rain storms.


----------



## Westhardt Corp.

First off...WTF are you doing with a 980? An airport?

Second, and most importantly--you _reeeeeally_ need to hone your communication skills. All anyone has to go by in a forum like this one is how you conduct yourself. And frankly, you sound like a 20 year old on roid rage. Calm down a little, and get rid of that defensive mechanism that will cause you more harm than good.

Seriously...


----------



## Westhardt Corp.

Grassman09;1184813 said:


> How are you supporting underneath the tarp? To stop the snow load from caving it in or those winter rain storms.


----------



## snocrete

TPC Services;1184811 said:


> your really bigon the internet are'nt you woopiee an this all just a joke becasue you think your so much better then everone else . Really!! An Cretebaby your welcome on the info on other contacts on bulk!! tried asking you twice now if that work out or not. to many children on this frigging site that think they are gods greatest gift to snow removal on here for me anymore!!!


It is a joke most of the time...and so are you. There are plenty of people on this site that have met me in person. I'm confident they would tell you I'm not who you think.


----------



## Westhardt Corp.

He's really an Asian call girl.

:laughing:


----------



## snocrete

Westhardt Corp.;1184816 said:


> First off...WTF are you doing with a 980? An airport?
> 
> Second, and most importantly--you _reeeeeally_ need to hone your communication skills. All anyone has to go by in a forum like this one is how you conduct yourself. And frankly, you sound like a 20 year old on roid rage. Calm down a little, and get rid of that defensive mechanism that will cause you more harm than good.
> 
> Seriously...


I think this is typical for him



Westhardt Corp.;1184817 said:


>


:laughing:


Westhardt Corp.;1184821 said:


> He's really an Asian call girl.


:laughing:


----------



## TPC Services

Westhardt Corp.;1184816 said:


> First off...WTF are you doing with a 980? An airport?
> 
> Second, and most importantly--you _reeeeeally_ need to hone your communication skills. All anyone has to go by in a forum like this one is how you conduct yourself. And frankly, you sound like a 20 year old on roid rage. Calm down a little, and get rid of that defensive mechanism that will cause you more harm than good.
> 
> Seriously...


 think again I'm well over my 30' s an am tired of people on where with the all mighty god complextion, I have no bief with your sir just the smart butt one's on here. you have very good comments most the time on here an are very helpfully!! the other just like hearing themselves talk.

the Tarp has a middle support thats higher then all the corners, looks kind of like a tent (LOL) that's how it sheads the snow an rain.


----------



## TPC Services

snocrete;1184825 said:


> I think this is typical for him
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> :laughing:


 Nope just to people like you sir!! sir is to polite for you. I should have said bud or son, seeing by the name calling comments that you make on here!! An There's a big difference in being a confident person an a smart ass one and you are the later of the two!!!


----------



## purpleranger519

I've got a couple of these built and they seem to work well and are inexpensive to build.


----------



## purpleranger519

TPC Services;1184827 said:


> Nope just to people like you sir!! sir is to polite for you. I should have said bud or son, seeing by the name calling comments that you make on here!! An There's a big difference in being a confident person an a smart ass one and you are the later of the two!!!


Well, I've never met either one of you, I've really never even seen you around the forum, but from this thread you made a bad first impression. I think you took what Snocrete was saying totally wrong and with your response you really opened yourself up for what you've been getting since.


----------



## Mr.Markus

donleybrent;1158383 said:


> I have no choice but to do bulk salt this year and I have buildings I can put it in but they all also store equipment and toys. If I store salt in the buildings is it going to rust everything around inside? I am thinking about buying some old 20' boxes off old box trucks and keeping it in there. I only need about 1500#s at a time. Please let me know your past experience. Thanks


donleybrent...There is a different thread, lots of ideas and pretty pictures without the drama, here... http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=96253&highlight=salt+storage


----------



## cretebaby

donleybrent;1158383 said:


> I have no choice but to do bulk salt this year and I have buildings I can put it in but they all also store equipment and toys. If I store salt in the buildings is it going to rust everything around inside? I am thinking about buying some old 20' boxes off old box trucks and keeping it in there. I only need about 1500#s at a time. Please let me know your past experience. Thanks





donleybrent;1158561 said:


> I apply anywhere from 1000 to 1500#'s per event. I would go get the salt myself with my short double so I need to store about 30 ton of salt.


How many salt events do you get a year?

It will take you 40 to 60 events to use one load from your short double. I think it would be hard to justify bulk salt in that quantity unless you can buy it from someone that has a stockpile already and would load you for every event.

I think I would try to buy pallets of bags as reasonable as possible and stack them in the shop and then preload spreader and be done with it.


----------



## White Gardens

Westhardt Corp.;1184821 said:


> He's really an Asian call girl.
> 
> :laughing:


Ha, I wish, he would have been easier on the eyes when I met him. :laughing:


----------



## Westhardt Corp.

Yeah, not sure how to take that, for the record...


----------



## White Gardens

Westhardt Corp.;1185203 said:


> Yeah, not sure how to take that, for the record...


Wouldn't you like to look at a hot Asian over a man?


----------



## Westhardt Corp.

TPC Services;1184826 said:


> think again I'm well over my 30' s an am tired of people on where with the all mighty god complextion, I have no bief with your sir just the smart butt one's on here. you have very good comments most the time on here an are very helpfully!! the other just like hearing themselves talk.


Proving my point with _precision_--thanks! You certainly don't express yourself like a 30-something or better, and that's IMHO what you need to work on.

I appreciate you keeping me out of the "bief". I could easily pick on you and be unpleasant about it...but what's the point? That's not how I operate, personally or professionally. I've been doing forums/chats/BBs in different iterations for 20+ years, and I've learned that most people cannot convey their thoughts accurately in typed words. So, I don't take everything as gospel, even when it sounds like a roid raged 20 yr old. But I won't lie--I am in the _distinct_ minority on this. This thread is a pretty good example of that.

BTW, I am 36.

Game, Set..._Match._

prsport


----------



## Westhardt Corp.

White Gardens;1185206 said:


> Wouldn't you like to look at a hot Asian over a man?


That would entirely depend on what my intentions were at this little "meeting".

Dare I ask yours?

:laughing:


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1185206 said:


> I like to look at hot Asian men?


Your sick dude.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1185246 said:


> Your sick dude.


Hey now, that's not what I said.


----------



## donleybrent

Mr.Markus;1184912 said:


> donleybrent...There is a different thread, lots of ideas and pretty pictures without the drama, here... http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=96253&highlight=salt+storage


Thanks but I already bought a storage container.


----------



## donleybrent

cretebaby;1184945 said:


> How many salt events do you get a year?
> 
> It will take you 40 to 60 events to use one load from your short double. I think it would be hard to justify bulk salt in that quantity unless you can buy it from someone that has a stockpile already and would load you for every event.
> 
> I think I would try to buy pallets of bags as reasonable as possible and stack them in the shop and then preload spreader and be done with it.


I only need about 15 ton myself but a friend also needs some so I would get his for him. I salt about twice a week and am picking up new accounts as we speak. I do buy palletts by the truck load with my buddy but I hate lifting them.

And my problem is solved so lets close this thread before someone gets shot or something. Thanks for all the help people.


----------



## syzer

Heres ours:


----------



## dmontgomery

I have another 20 tons coming Tuesday in a stone slinger


----------



## paponte

Wow, that was interesting. Not like you said he had a little WeeWee or anything. :crying:


----------



## chknman

Here's our bins


----------



## mws399LAWN

how much can u fit in those two??


----------



## chknman

The one with the trucks parked in front of it holds 1500-2000 ton the other holds 3000 ton but we only fill it half way and store equipment in the rest.


----------



## dlocke

*In a Clearspan*

We store in a clearspan to keep dry and mix IBG Magic.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

To the guys that store more than 30 ton in a storage conatiner how do you do it? I can fit 28 tons and the can is packed full. If I try to stack higher I hit the aux hydraulics on the boom arm. Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## Mick76

jrs.landscaping;1536382 said:


> To the guys that store more than 30 ton in a storage conatiner how do you do it? I can fit 28 tons and the can is packed full. If I try to stack higher I hit the aux hydraulics on the boom arm. Maybe I'm missing something?


Ive fit 32... just stacking it as high as it will go right from the start.... you'll never get it all the way up to the top as you mentioned the arms will hit... my secret was putting 2x10 boards when the "slope" got to the door... put the boards in before the door and and can fit the 32 in


----------



## jrs.landscaping

We used a 2 x 12 but the machine would have a point where it would donkey towards the end of the conatiner so I didn't dare to stack it any higher. I might try stacking a 2 x 6 on top of the 12 to see if that helps.


----------



## Longae29

We dropped off 6 tons for one of our subs today. He was going to push it into his garage with his plow. And by "his" garage I mean the garage at the duplex he rents.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Longae29;1536491 said:


> We dropped off 6 tons for one of our subs today. He was going to push it into his garage with his plow. And by "his" garage I mean the garage at the duplex he rents.


Well I suppose that's better than shoveling it in.......:laughing:


----------



## dmontgomery

jrs.landscaping;1536382 said:


> To the guys that store more than 30 ton in a storage conatiner how do you do it? I can fit 28 tons and the can is packed full. If I try to stack higher I hit the aux hydraulics on the boom arm. Maybe I'm missing something?


I have my salt shot in the container with a rock chucker.......If I ran 3, 2x10s across the opening I could easily get nearly 40 tons in there......


----------

